# Dr. Benjamin Carson rips Obama



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This could be the greatest video I have seen in a long time. This guy rips the great and powerful O about the progressive agenda and its complete failure, its long but well worth the 27 mins Obama looks like a child being scolded.


----------



## Phil Banter (Feb 3, 2013)

Definitely worth the watch....great video!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

WORKED.


----------



## carodo (May 23, 2010)

Incredible


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Refreshing


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good video


----------

